

A personal assistant to saved links http://www.Loopbird.com - jesslombera

Hello everyone! I just graduated and I wanted to share an app that I built. Loopbird is an easy app that you can share a link over a text, then loopbird saves  your link, and then reminds you of it over a text notification at 9pm. No more unread messages on your email or open tabs of useful and fun information you wanted to check out. You&#x27;re busy and were here to help. You don&#x27;t have to sign up! You automatically are saved when you text us!  Right now you will receive the text back in a minute,  because I would like to know what other features users want to see on the app! Its a work in progress and more features are coming soon! http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.Loopbird.com
======
PhatBaja
Pretty good idea. It would be nice if I could choose the time to be reminded
instead of always 9 pm.

------
Ameo
Looks pretty neat - thanks for posting!

------
jesslombera
www.Loopbird.com

